# Are these little piggies worth shooting?



## Mako22 (Dec 18, 2012)

What would be the average weight of these guys and would there be enough meat on them to make it worth killing them.


----------



## humdandy (Dec 18, 2012)

Skin'em and cook 'em whole!!


----------



## ekr (Dec 18, 2012)

they look so yummy.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 18, 2012)

Give em 6 months!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 18, 2012)

According to some of the pictures and weights I have seen posted on here, I would say those have to be about 150 pounds each.

Give them about six months and they will be perfect or catch one now  and give it to the kids for Christmas and then in six months.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes sirree buddy!!!!!! Best eatn pig there is. Last ones I got like that, 2 of them fit on da Weber at the same time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like they've got a little Russian blood in them.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 18, 2012)

Killem all or you will have lots more "litters" like that running around.  As for size, you could make a good sammich out of each one of them


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> Killem all or you will have lots more "litters" like that running around.  As for size, you could make a good sammich out of each one of them



Too late as they are all over our club, last 5 years nothing and then this year they are every where.


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 18, 2012)

u can cook that size in a crock pot.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 18, 2012)

kill 3 right now with a .22! Let rest grow a bit longer....Then gut and peel the 3 of them and place in a crock pot with spices and some stock. Cook for about 8 hours in the crock pot and add some cut up taters and carrots the last hour. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 18, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Too late as they are all over our club, last 5 years nothing and then this year they are every where.



Dang man.  I would declare war on them.  Bait them up and mow them down.  Traps will be necessary too probably


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 18, 2012)

They are great! Grilled up,,the little front and back hams taste good.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2012)

My rule on shooting pigs is....If its to fast for me to catch..its big enough to shoot and I get slower every year.RC


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2012)

They`re bigger`n a squirrel, and will be delicious.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 18, 2012)

letem grow .  a 80 lb. shoat on the bbq grill and you will throw rocks at a piece of deer meat. lol


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 18, 2012)

They seem to come to the corn at that spot between 2Pm and 6PM every day, no morning sightings. I think Friday afternoon they may have a surprise waiting on them.


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 18, 2012)

Be happy Happy HAPPY to smoke them little porkers


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 18, 2012)

I've caught em that size with my hawks. They make a good sandwich.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2012)

Pop em in the eye with a 22 longrifle solid and you won`t waste any meat either.


----------



## work2play (Dec 18, 2012)

kill them, their there cause someone past on them 6 months ago. Breeding machines, btw plenty big enough to eat


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 18, 2012)

The guy that's importing those is gonna be real mad when you kill and eat all those expensive piggys.


----------



## bany (Dec 18, 2012)

Dinner for two!!


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 18, 2012)

Do not wait 6 months, they will be breeding by then! That size is awesome to eat, I smoke them like chickens.


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 18, 2012)

Kill'em and smoke'm hole good lord my mouth just started watering.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2012)

Line em up right and you can use 1 bullet to kill 2-3 pigs.  Head shot for sure and skin, gut, then cook whole.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 18, 2012)

Just like catfish, aint none too little to eat


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 18, 2012)

heck letem gain some weight I would be ashamed to shoot some thing that small


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 19, 2012)

Greg45 said:


> heck letem gain some weight I would be ashamed to shoot some thing that small



No more shameful than killing a nest of baby rats. Kill any size you can or watch your deer herd starve. Kill em all, baby pigs become breeding machines at an early age, so get em while you can!


----------



## Canyon (Dec 19, 2012)

Shotgun with #2's and a full turkey choke will get it done.  Kill'em now and throw them on the smoker whole.


----------



## williamt (Dec 19, 2012)

if you are worried about over population killem all if you want just meat let em go but in 9 months that will be a whole lota pigs


----------



## weekender (Dec 19, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> No more shameful than killing a nest of baby rats. Kill any size you can or watch your deer herd starve. Kill em all, baby pigs become breeding machines at an early age, so get em while you can!



What on earth makes you think they start breeding at an early age?


----------



## goastinstructor (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to deep fry one that size just like a turkey.  And weekender I think they a lil small to be makin bacon...


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 19, 2012)

somebody said it earlier. Crock pot, potatoes, a big onion or two, carrots, and one can of cream of mushroom soup. four hours on low-------- so good you might accidently eat your plate!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 19, 2012)

Id go to shooting and wouldn't stop till pigs stopped moving. You want me to bring my Boston Terrier down there? He's mean as a stripped rattle snake. I believe he could catch an hold one of them.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> No more shameful than killing a nest of baby rats. Kill any size you can or watch your deer herd starve. Kill em all, baby pigs become breeding machines at an early age, so get em while you can!



I would rather have the hogs than deer , so letem  raise.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 19, 2012)

weekender said:


> What on earth makes you think they start breeding at an early age?



Now that's funny right there! Must be the heart shaped wallow!


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 19, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> I would rather have the hogs than deer , so letem  raise.



We took 62 pigs off of a 700 acre tract of land in three months, it didn't even make a dent. Wilkinson co. is infested with them! I stand by my earlier statement, kill em all!!!!Then  and eat em!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys are making me hungry.....I'm headed up to hunt that spot for deer on Friday morning but the piggies on camera all come out in the evening time and at night. Maybe they will make an appearence in the AM, do they move around when it gets cold and windy? Friday morning's low is 35 degrees with a 12 mph wind. My buddy is going to hunt on the other side of the bottom from me so maybe he will get some too.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Now that's funny right there! Must be the heart shaped wallow!



^^What he said!!^^


----------



## oldways (Dec 20, 2012)

I caught 7 heavy bred sows in a trap and butcher them dropped 42 pigs out on the ground they will have 3 litters a year. Think about the math. My kids counted them so I know there was 42 pigs. Thats 6 pigs to the sow. Good luck with them.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> We took 62 pigs off of a 700 acre tract of land in three months, it didn't even make a dent. Wilkinson co. is infested with them! I stand by my earlier statement, kill em all!!!!Then  and eat em!


   BE glad to pay a membership to hunt them   you can have all the deer .


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well my buddy sat that spot this AM in the wind and cold, no piggies and they have dissapeared off of my camera as well. The deer are not on the cam either the last three days Headed back maybe after Christmas to give them another try.


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 21, 2012)

well my avatar pig was loaded when i shot her lol


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 21, 2012)

I know you have already been told but get after them and killem all,if you can't or won't your club,land, and deer herd will become bad irratating issues. They can ruin food plots and creeks and water drainage areas,etc.... Killem all!!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 22, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I know you have already been told but get after them and killem all,if you can't or won't your club,land, and deer herd will become bad irratating issues. They can ruin food plots and creeks and water drainage areas,etc.... Killem all!!



The club president has a couple of traps out and right after season one member is going to bring his hog dogs over and have some night hunts for them. Several have been killed by members while deer hunting this season already.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 22, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Too late as they are all over our club, last 5 years nothing and then this year they are every where.



How can I get a membership to your club four just hog hunting?

I would be willing to pay a partial member t type of dues. I hunt deer here in NC don't need to buy a deer license there


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 22, 2012)

Kill them all no matter the size.....they will get out of control in short order.


----------



## kedo (Dec 26, 2012)

huntingonthefly said:


> Just like catfish, aint none too little to eat


 
WHAT HE SAID!!!!!


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Pig-K-Bob's


----------



## Duff (Dec 26, 2012)

weekender said:


> What on earth makes you think they start breeding at an early age?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 2, 2013)

They have moved on me! Hunted three times and have not seen them yet.


----------

